# How to cap dishwasher water line?



## o2284200 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello all!
If removing old dishwasher but need time before installing new DW, how and where would you cap off DW water line, temporarily, without shutting off water to entire house?

FWIW...I closed the shut off valve and ran a "quick rinse" cycle (10 min) test...No leak  at the valve but I did feel slight moisture, where  the copper water line attached to old DW.  Also, the new DW comes with this 5-ft 125-PSI Stainless Steel DW Connector: https://www.lowes.com/pd/EASTMAN-5-f...nector/3190279

Shut off valve for DW under kitchen sink






Copper water line from shut off valve, through wall to DW





Copper water line attached to old DW


----------



## nealtw (Jan 9, 2017)

I would cut the pipe and cap it with shark bit cap and when you get the new one make sure you have the right size fitting before you undo the fitting.


----------



## o2284200 (Jan 9, 2017)

nealtw said:


> I would cut the pipe and cap it with shark bit cap and when you get the new one make sure you have the right size fitting before you undo the fitting.


Cut which pipe?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 9, 2017)

the one between the valve and the dishwasher, you won't need it later but you just want to stop any dribble in the mean time.


----------



## o2284200 (Jan 9, 2017)

nealtw said:


> the one between the valve and the dishwasher, you won't need it later but you just want to stop any dribble in the mean time.


  Ah!  
You mean the copper water line that will be replaced by the new stainless flex line.  
Where does the flex line get attached to the shut off valve, A or B?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 9, 2017)

Hmmm, place bucket under and unscrew A and B and see what comes apart, take that to store and get adapter to new stainless if it is not the right fitting already.
A pro might have a better answer but this is how I would approach it.


----------



## KULTULZ (Jan 9, 2017)

Couldn't he just use a 3/8" block-off cap?


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 9, 2017)

In post #1, the 3rd photo, disconnect the copper from the brass 90, remove the brass 90 and reattach the copper feed line, the top of the 90 is pipe thread and likely 3/8 and a brass cap will stop any drips.

Disassemble the copper, A, and remove the fitting between "A" & "B", and the new flex line will screw into the 1/2" nut "B".

There will be a 90 similar to that used to cap the line, on the new appliance.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 10, 2017)

That's "soft" copper, will the O.D. be the same to be able to use a shark bite cap?
Remove the 1/4" or 5/16" bracket screw, yellow hose clamp with hose, unplug electrical connector to the solenoid and just leave the fill valve sitting there until the new washer arrives.  As long as the solenoid is not energized the water will not flow.  Now you can remove the old one and all you'll have left is the copper water line with the solenoid fill valve still attached and holding back the water.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2017)

kok328 said:


> That's "soft" copper, will the O.D. be the same to be able to use a shark bite cap?
> Remove the 1/4" or 5/16" bracket screw, yellow hose clamp with hose, unplug electrical connector to the solenoid and just leave the fill valve sitting there until the new washer arrives.  As long as the solenoid is not energized the water will not flow.  Now you can remove the old one and all you'll have left is the copper water line with the solenoid fill valve still attached and holding back the water.


That's way to easy.:trophy:


----------

